# Pathos vs. Entei & Moltres



## blazheirio889

blazheirio889 said:


> 2 vs. 2 double
> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song and similar; Super Fang, Endeavor, Pain Split, and similar; 5 chills/Pokemon, 1 direct healer/Pokemon
> Arena: Basic Stage
> 
> The Basic Stage is simply that; a plain expanse of mottled white tiled floor. A large pond of water waits on the side, for Water types to use and stay in. Above is the sky, where for now, the sun hovers far above. There are no special effects, and the field is completely flat, the tiling reaching about a hundred feet square. The tiling isn’t very strong, and can easily be broken for access to dirt for moves such as Dig and Mud Slap.


*pathos' active squad*
[Syler] Golbat (M) <Inner Focus> @Black Sludge
[Dwight] Poliwag (M) <Water Absorb> @Lucky Egg
[Billy Bell] Ralts (M) <Synchronize> @Lucky Egg
[Kramer] Slowpoke (M) <Own Tempo> @King's Rock
[res's bulbul] Eelektrik (F) <Levitate> @Thunderstone
[Guster] Growlithe (M) <Intimidate> @Fire Stone
[Mac] Gligar (M) <Hyper Cutter> @Razor Fang
[Hasa Diga Eebowai] Machop (F) <Guts>
[Starbuck] Mudkip (F) <Torrent> @Eviolite
[Trigger] Nidoran (M) <Poison Point> @Electirizer

*RNG says*
pathos sends out and commands.
Simulator commands.


----------



## shy ♡

Grabby! :D

Sending out Kramer and Dwight. They'll both start in the pond. 

Okay Kramer, you first. I want you to *yawn*, *thunder wave* and *toxic* moltres, in that order. If they've set up anything to shield from status, however, (be it safeguard, substitute from moltres, out of range, protect/detect etc.) then give 'em a *Surf* instead, I'm sure they'll enjoy that. If moltres has clones when you're trying to hit it, check to see which of them has shadows - hit the one with a shadow. If neither target is hittable, *calm mind*.

Dwight, start off with a *toxic* on entei, unless of course there's anything to prevent that from hitting (safeguard, substitute from moltres, out of range, protect/detect etc.), in which case *surf*. If it has clones, just check which one has a shadow, you should still be able to toxic. Then start *surf*ing. If one of them uses sunny day though, *encore* it. On the latter actions, if neither target is hittable, *rain dance*.

Kramer: * Yawn @Moltres / Surf / Calm Mind~ Toxic @Moltres / Surf / Calm Mind ~ Thunder Wave @Moltres / Surf / Calm Mind*

Dwight: *Toxic @Entei / Surf / Encore ~ Surf / Encore / Rain Dance x2*


----------



## Dragon

o deer i'm actually commanding and not randomizing attacks D:

Alright then, Entei! Let's just go ahead and break things. Three Solarbeams at Kramer will be fine. Try to uh, dodge those Surfs if you can.

*Solarbeam@Kramer x3*

And uh you too, Moltres. Safeguard and fly up away from those Surfs first, though. Casually leave Entei there to take the brunt of the Surfs huhuhuh.

*Safeguard+fly higher~Solarbeam@Kramer~Solarbeam@Kramer*


----------



## blazheirio889

blazheirio889 said:


> 2 vs. 2 double
> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song and similar; Super Fang, Endeavor, Pain Split, and similar; 5 chills/Pokemon, 1 direct healer/Pokemon
> Arena: Basic Stage
> 
> The Basic Stage is simply that; a plain expanse of mottled white tiled floor. A large pond of water waits on the side, for Water types to use and stay in. Above is the sky, where for now, the sun hovers far above. There are no special effects, and the field is completely flat, the tiling reaching about a hundred feet square. The tiling isn’t very strong, and can easily be broken for access to dirt for moves such as Dig and Mud Slap.


As soon as one of the owners of Dragons’ Den Simulations stepped outside to remove the “Fully Booked” sign, an unperson flew out of nowhere and latched onto the tail of the dragon. She grunted and beat her tail against the ground several times, attempting to dislodge her assailant, but to no avail. The unperson, who was apparently called Pathos, wasn’t about to be dissuaded by something as insignificant as being dashed violently against the floor. No, Pathos would have that battle. He needed that battle. He needed to beat up legendary imitations. A Darkrai peered around the corner, glowering at the two with a sinister gleam in its eye.

No amount of shaking, thrashing, and wiggling ninjatoes could get Pathos to loosen his grip. At last, after a full day, the dragon gave up (_man_ that unperson was determined) and allowed Pathos to hang onto her neck instead. With much grinning and excitement, Pathos wrapped his arms tightly around the dragon’s neck. If she had been a creature of flesh and blood rather than of metal, there was no doubt she’d be choking.

The dragon quickly replaced the “Fully Booked” sign, much to the dismay of gathering trainers, then ducked back in the building, stomping through the lobby and then the long hallways that lead to the simulation rooms. Upon arrival, Pathos jumped off the dragon, who then rubbed at her neck to make sure her passenger’s fingers hadn’t left any dents. Then she shuffled off towards a door in the far corner.

A moment after the dragon shut herself in the mysterious room, there were several beeps, and then a mighty groan as the ceiling itself opened up to allow access to the sky. At the same time, two clouds of static appeared at the other end of the room, twisting and writhing, one cloud growing four legs and the other sprouting wings. When the silhouettes were complete, colours seeped into them, producing very vivid, lifelike images of Entei and Moltres. Entei threw its head back and roared – a confident battle cry – while Moltres gave its fiery wings a mighty flap, lifting into the air and filling it with cinders. In response, Pathos threw two Pokeballs towards the sizeable pool to the side. Two water-types emerged from the spheres. Kramer the Slowpoke slowly bobbed to the surface, vacant eyes staring at the legendaries with no indication of surprise or awe (or anything, really). Dwight was quite the opposite. The Poliwag’s eyes nearly bulged out of their sockets as his eyelids peeled back in astonishment. Legendaries! Real legendaries! Dwight itched to jump out of the pool and exchange greetings with the mighty creatures. Pathos didn’t have the heart to tell him that they weren’t actually real.

*Round One*​
*Simulator (OO)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 200%
Energy: 200%
Status: Roaring (somewhere, a volcano is erupting).
*Commands: *Solarbeam @Kramer ~ Solarbeam @Kramer ~ Solarbeam @Kramer

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 200%
Energy: 200%
Status: Observing its puny opponents.
*Commands: *Safeguard + fly higher ~ Solarbeam @Kramer ~ Solarbeam @Kramer

*Pathos (OOOO)*

 @King’s Rock
Kramer (M) <Own Tempo>
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: … ?_?
*Commands: *Yawn @Moltres/Surf/Calm Mind ~ Toxic @Moltres/Surf/Calm Mind ~ Thunder Wave @Moltres/Surf/Calm Mind

 @Lucky Egg
Dwight (M) <Water Absorb>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: “_Neeed their autographs_”
*Commands: *Toxic @Entei/Surf/Encore ~ Surf/Encore/Rain Dance ~ Surf/Encore/Rain Dance

Entei started the round by tilting its head to towards the sun, mouth wide open. A small light grew between its teeth as it drew power from the sun itself. Meanwhile, Moltres waved a wing in front of it, translucent green energy trailing from the flames. A green veil formed in front of the firebird, and a similar shroud descended over Entei. Cawing smugly, Moltres began to flap its wings harder, slowly lifting. No status shenanigans for Pathos.

The arrogant smirk was quickly wiped off Moltres’ face, though. While the mighty bird had been creating a Safeguard, Dwight had been manipulating the water in the pool. With a squeak of exertion, he forced the water to heave upwards (tossing Kramer about in the process), creating a mighty wave of water that crashed down on the legendaries. Moltres felt the Surf pulling at its legs, but despite its best efforts, it couldn’t help but be sucked down by the greedy liquid. Entei and Moltres spat furiously as hated water rushed all around them, warring with their inner fires and splashing at their faces. As it scrambled for a secure foothold, Entei stumbled and went under, bubbles streaming from its nostrils. Instinctively it took a breath, coughing violently as water poured into its lungs. Fighting against the pain, Entei managed to regain its footing and heaved his head above the surface, gasping for air. Before long, Dwight’s concentration ran out, and the water began to trickle back to the pool. The attack left Entei’s fur drenched and Moltres’ flames burning noticeably lower.

Kramer took a moment to recover after being tossed about in the pool. However, even the dimwitted Slowpoke noticed the effect Dwight’s attack had on the legendaries. Couldn’t hurt to do that again, right? And so the water surrounding Pathos’ Pokemon began to shudder again, heaping up on itself to form another great wave. Unlike Kramer, Dwight seemed to enjoy the turbulent waters, squealing with delight as he was pitched back and forth. Entei whined in despair at the sight of the water, but could only close its eyes as the wave came bearing down on it. Moltres, too, had little hope of dodging it. The legendaries floundered about, struggling to escape the water’s pull, shivering as the water steadily whisked their body heat away.

Miraculously, even after two watery assaults, Entei managed to concentrate long enough to hold onto the orb of solar energy in his jaws. By now it was a decent size; the dog waited for another moment before trotting up to the pool and peering down at Kramer. The Slowpoke didn’t even have time to close his eyes before a thick beam of sunlight engulfed him. He writhed in pain as his sensitive skin was scorched and sunburned, and when the Solarbeam dissipated to a few harmless white waves, Kramer’s skin was smoking slightly.

Entei wasted no time in gathering another sphere of solar energy; its avian companion did the same. Keen on stopping them, Dwight focused on the ever-decreasing amount of water in his pool, forcing it to froth and spill out onto the bank. Unable to find a proper foothold in time, Kramer was thrown out of the pool as well. A third wall of liquid surged at the legendaries – hardly five minutes in and they were already getting _really_ tired of water. Like before, the legendaries tried their best to keep close to air, though Moltres could not keep its flaming wings and tails out of the water, and miserable Entei was drenched to the bone. 

The water receded, pushing Kramer back towards the pond. The Slowpoke shuffled rapidly towards the lake, plopping back inside the water with a splash. Then he poked his head over the edge, noting uneasily that the legendaries were still stubbornly holding onto their Solarbeams. Maybe a second attack would disrupt their concentration. The constant Surfs were clearly straining the building’s water supplies, though: the water level was low enough so that Kramer had to cling to the bank with his front legs to keep his eyes on his opponents. Underneath the surface, he could see several pipes busily pumping water back into the pool, but not quite fast enough. Slowly he shrugged; he had no other applicable option. Entei and Moltres groaned as they heard the water start to stir again, but there was no avoiding the Surf. The fire Pokemon weathered the assaults as best as they could, though it was clear they were hurting.

Again, the Surfs did not succeed in disrupting the legendaries’ attacks. First Entei approached the pool, a white-hot miniature sun held between its teeth. It had just enough time to aim at Kramer before the unstable energy surged forward. The Slowpoke let out a cry of pain which was almost lost in the hissing of evaporating water. When the Solarbeam died down, Kramer swam away and huddled in the farthest corner of the pool where Dwight was; not wanting to attract the attention of the legendaries, the Poliwag made a beeline for the opposite corner. 

Kramer hoped that the distance and remaining water would provide some protection from Moltres’ attack. No such luck: the Solarbeam was so powerful that it blasted water every which way without the slightest reduction in power. Hot grass-type energy seared at Kramer again, causing his already-burned skin to flake, exposing tender flesh. In too much pain to move, the Slowpoke sat where he was, allowing the cold water to provide some comfort to his damaged hide.

Again, the legendaries wasted no time in gathering yet more orbs of solar energy. And for the third time, Dwight extended his powers over water to create another wave. This one seemed smaller than its predecessors, though, as there simply wasn’t enough liquid to fuel the move. Not that it made it any more enjoyable for the fire-typed legendaries: they shivered violently as water swirled around them, sputtering as droplets splashed at their mouths. Both mighty Pokemon were already panting and showing serious signs of wear. Unfortunately, Dwight’s partner, who was suffering even more than the legendaries, was buffeted by the waves as well. Normally the water wouldn’t bother him so much, but Kramer was already flagging from the constant Solarbeam assaults.

Despite his injuries, Kramer resolved not to give the legendaries a break. For the umpteenth time a wave rose out of the pool, bearing down on Entei and Moltres. By now the water level in the pond was dangerously low – Kramer’s head was barely submerged. Water poured from pipes and the water level rose steadily, albeit slowly. While the tiles were waterproof, allowing water to trickle back to the pool, too much liquid was seeping between the cracks to be lost to the greedy earth. 

Much to Kramer’s dismay, the legendaries were still standing. Entei shook itself, spraying droplets everywhere (earning an angry squawk from Moltres), then stepped to the edge of the pool and aimed a brilliant white orb at the suffering Slowpoke. He could only grunt and close his eyes. Smoke rose from Kramer’s pink form as he was toasted by the Solarbeam. He was quite sure he couldn’t take another – but no matter. He’d done his part. Pathos would surely let him take a well-deserved nap in his Pokeball…

Moltres was eager to give Kramer the nap he so wanted. As soon as Entei’s attack faded, Moltres fired its own beam. Skin kept flaking off and Kramer grunted and writhed in pain, though he was fighting a losing battle. Before long he let go of his consciousness. The fainted Slowpoke was a rather horrific sight: skin peeling off everywhere, ugly burns covering almost his entire body. Pathos quickly recalled his fallen Pokemon, hoping to get the fight over with so he could take Kramer to the Pokemon Centre. 

*Simulator (OO)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 99%
Energy: 179%
Status: Completely drenched and quite grumpy. Safeguard in effect (2 more actions).

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 111%
Energy: 183%
Status: _IMMA FIRIN MA LAZOR BLAGHHH_ Safeguard in effect (2 more actions).

*Pathos (xOOO)*

 @King’s Rock
Kramer (M) <Own Tempo>
Health: 0% 
Energy: 83%
Status: Knocked out!

 @Lucky Egg
Dwight (M) <Water Absorb>
Health: 100%
Energy: 81%
Status: “_Kramer nooo D:_”

*Terrain notes*
Dwight is in the pool. The water level in the pool is rather low; moves that require an external water source will have decreased power until the water is restored (2 more actions).

*Final notes*
Pathos sends out.
Simulator attacks first next round.
The way I ref charging moves, they have decreased priority, so Moltres and Entei went last whenever they used Solarbeam. If specified they can quickcharge, but that takes extra energy.
I spent a while puzzling over whether Moltres should be able to avoid the Surf on the first action while activating Safeguard. Ultimately, Safeguard was priority, and by the time Moltres started to fly higher Dwight had already used Surf (amazingly enough, Poliwag have the same base speed as Moltres…). I did have Moltres take reduced damage though.
Dwight’s first Surf was a critical hit on Entei.
By the third action, the constant Surfing had strained the pool’s water supplies, so they had 0.75x the original BP.
Kramer fainted on the third action.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

you seem to have failed to notice that it is not an unperson; it is a terrible unpersons.


----------



## blazheirio889

I refrain from calling my customers terrible because it means less business. ):


----------



## shy ♡

Oh, I need to send out.

n_n *clings to blazhy* ilu ok I love the pre-battle ong you are so clingable!! eeh. I'll send out Starbuck, also into the pool.

Also I have to ask - isn't this indoors? I mean, the water has no where to go. It would stay on the floor or whatever. It could still be reused for surf. Eh? It's no more difficult to pull the water from the floor areas for a surf than from the pool. Idk how it can seep through the floor tiles that quickly unless you purposely haven't placed floor tiles in certain areas because you want holes in your floors.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

there is a sun and is simulation, the water can just go to the distortion world


----------



## shy ♡

Water does not evaporate at such speeds. And I assure you giratina has no interest in stopping my success.


----------



## blazheirio889

Pathos is a terrible clingy unperson.

It's... kinda indoors, kinda not...? Sometimes I ref it as indoors, sometimes not. It depends on my mood. 8D; Anyway, the water isn't seeping away very quickly, no, but I don't think water spread across the floor is a decent enough water source for a move as powerful as Surf. For example in this battle the fountain was emptied of water and Surf could no longer be used, even though the square is paved with concrete (judging from ingame appearance) and the water didn't really have a place to go.


----------



## shy ♡

Hm - the notes in that battle say the fountain can't be used as a water source, but the water should still be in like, the mud and whatever. 

Also the actual arena says that it's like, a tiled floor. So? e_e


----------



## blazheirio889

Yes, the floor is tiled. I mentioned it in the reffing, too; the water is seeping through the cracks, but not very quickly at all. However I'm still pretty sure that water simply spread across the floor isn't a very good water source; I'd imagine drawing water from mud would be even more difficult.


----------



## shy ♡

Why would water from the tiles be any worse than from the pool?


----------



## blazheirio889

More spread out and difficult to focus it into a large wave. It would still /work/ but if you decided to use the water on the tiles as a water source, Surf's BP would be decreased even more.


----------



## Dragon

I thought this was a 2vs2 battle at first oops what is strategy. Let's just attempt to break things then.

..So we're down 100% health! Bluh. Entei, just Solarbeam a lot. Get Dwight! If he Protects/Detects then get Starbuck instead, unless she Protect/Detects too in which case Calm Mind. If Dwight Substitutes, see if you can sweep that Solarbeam around to hit Starbuck too? In the case of Rain Dance, use Sunny Day.

*Solarbeam@Dwight\@Starbuck/Calm Mind/Sunny Day x3*

Same thing for you, Moltres, though Roost instead of Calm Mind and Sky Attack instead of Sunny Day. Then you're on Safeguard duty for the last action! In case you can't (oh dear), switch to Solarbeam or Sky Attack if it's raining.

*Solarbeam@Dwight\@Starbuck/Roost/Sky Attack x2 ~ Safeguard/Solarbeam/Sky Attack*


----------



## shy ♡

Okay then, Dwight, let's *hail* instead! Then *hydro pump* entei, and last action _wait_ until moltres safeguards and *encore* it.

Starbuck, you're going scott free this round. *Hydro pump* entei twice, then *surf*. 

Dwight: *Hail ~ Hydro Pump @Entei ~ Encore @Moltres*

Starbuck: *Hydro pump @Entei x2 ~ Surf*


----------



## blazheirio889

blazheirio889 said:


> 2 vs. 2 double
> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song and similar; Super Fang, Endeavor, Pain Split, and similar; 5 chills/Pokemon, 1 direct healer/Pokemon
> Arena: Basic Stage
> 
> The Basic Stage is simply that; a plain expanse of mottled white tiled floor. A large pond of water waits on the side, for Water types to use and stay in. Above is the sky, where for now, the sun hovers far above. There are no special effects, and the field is completely flat, the tiling reaching about a hundred feet square. The tiling isn’t very strong, and can easily be broken for access to dirt for moves such as Dig and Mud Slap.


Pathos quickly sent out a new fighter to replace the horribly sunburned Dwight. Out bursted Starbuck the Mudkip – the legendaries groaned at the sight of yet _another_ water type. Then, Pathos marched towards the door in the corner that presumably led to the control room. Voices drifted from the corner as Pathos bickered with the mechanical dragon inside, but eventually he returned to his spot on the other side of the room, looking a bit grumpy and confused. Nevertheless, he was quite confident as he gave commands. “Hey,” he whispered conspiratorially to his Pokemon. “Did you know that those legendaries _really love water?_”

*Round Two*​
*Simulator (OO)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 99%
Energy: 179%
Status: Completely drenched and quite grumpy. Safeguard in effect (2 more actions).
*Commands: *Solarbeam @Dwight\Starbuck/Calm Mind/Sunny Day ~ Solarbeam @Dwight\Starbuck/Calm Mind/Sunny Day ~ Solarbeam @Dwight\Starbuck/Calm Mind/Sunny Day

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 111%
Energy: 183%
Status: _IMMA FIRIN MA LAZOR BLAGHHH_ Safeguard in effect (2 more actions).
*Commands: *Solarbeam @Dwight\Starbuck/Roost/Sky Attack @Dwight\Starbuck ~ Solarbeam @Dwight\Starbuck/Roost/Sky Attack @Dwight\Starbuck ~ Safeguard/Solarbeam @Dwight\Starbuck /Sky Attack @Dwight\Starbuck

*Pathos (xOOO)*

 @Lucky Egg
Dwight (M) <Water Absorb>
Health: 100%
Energy: 81%
Status: “_Kramer nooo D:_”
*Commands: *Hail ~ Hydro Pump @Entei ~ Encore @Moltres

 @Eviolite
Starbuck (F) <Torrent>
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Gurgling.
*Commands: *Hydro Pump @Entei ~ Hydro Pump @Entei ~ Surf

Predictably, Entei and Moltres immediately started charging Solarbeams yet again, seeing as how it was the most effective weapon at their disposal. And it still fried things, so why not? Dwight, however, would have none of it. He didn’t want to see his new teammate get roasted like Kramer had. The Poliwag began to swim in circles, slowly at first but going faster and faster. In the center of the circle, a curious ball of energy grew, an ice blue colour and similarly cold to the touch. When it was about the size of a basketball, it suddenly shot up towards the sky in a thick beam, coaxing stormclouds to gather over the arena. Entei growled, expecting rain, but instead of fat droplets, a fat piece of ice dropped on its head. It growled in surprise and rubbed at its sore noggin.

Starbuck winced as a hailstone struck her body, but she wasn’t about to let that break her concentration. Since she was sent out, she had been gurgling water in her mouth, drawing more and more out of her internal water stores. By now the amount of liquid in her mouth was ridiculous; unable to contain it anymore, Starbuck peeked over the edge and spat out a huge stream of high-pressured water. It was so powerful that the Mudkip nearly lost her grip on the ledge. Entei had it much worse: it was nearly blasted off its paws and had to struggle to stay upright. If the beast had been lighter, it would’ve been swept clean off its feet. Spitting furiously, Entei twisted its head this way and that to try to prevent water from splashing his face, but had little success.

At last Moltres’ Solarbeam was ready, though the stormclouds currently spitting hail over the arena had blocked the sun, starving the brilliant attack of much-needed solar energy. The resulting beam was pitiful in comparison to its predecessors, but Dwight still did not enjoy it very much when it struck him. The beam was still very hot, scorching his skin painfully. Another Solarbeam joined the first, and both legends glared at their hapless target, who writhed in pain. Thankfully it wasn’t long before the Solarbeams dwindled into harmless waves, and Dwight rolled frantically about in the water, soothing his burns.

When the pain had been reduced to a dull, insistent sting, Dwight sucked in a huge mouthful of water from the pool, then tilted his head back to aim at Entei, who was still peering over the edge. A pause, and then a torrent of water gushed out of the Poliwag’s little mouth. Reacting quickly, Entei jerked its head back, receiving only a light spray, while Dwight sat in the pool, pouting at his failure.

Starbuck figured he’d better pick up the pace if her partner couldn’t lay on the water-type hurt. Again her cheeks filled with absurd amounts of water and she peered over the edge of the bank, taking careful aim before firing yet another Hydro Pump. Quick reflexes saved Entei again, though, as it managed to leap out of the way. Starbuck was left gawking in disbelief as the stream of water flew right past its target.

Moltres grinned nastily at its opponents’ incompetence, then took aim at Dwight and let fly with another thin Solarbeam. The Poliwag twisted in pain, trying to escape the punishing solar energy, but Moltres kept the beam trained on its target. This was a fraction of the agony Kramer had to endure, yet Dwight’s body was already starting to burn, his delicate skin alarmingly dry. The next attack only worsened Dwight’s condition. As Entei’s attack engulfed him, Dwight felt his skin begin to peel away, much like Kramer’s had.

At last it seemed that one of the legendaries was giving Dwight a break. While Entei mercilessly gathered what solar energy he could, Moltres looked disapprovingly at the Safeguard surrounding it. It had dwindled to the palest of greens, flickering unsteadily, and at last it faded from existence. The legendary bird of fire restored the mystical barrier with a wave of its wing. Embers scattered everywhere, and when they cleared, the greenish shield was back in full force.

An enthusiastic, joyous whoop sounded from the pool. Intrigued, Moltres peered into the pond to see Dwight splashing about excitedly. Though the poor Poliwag was hurting quite badly, he still managed to put on his most appreciative face, large innocent eyes staring up at his legendary opponent. _How on earth are you able to stand so straight after being battered by so many Surfs?_ Dwight wondered aloud. _It’s that shiny green shield, isn’t it? It makes you invincible! Even more invincible than a legend is, I mean. Why, if you use that again, there’s no way we’ll be able to touch a single fiery feather on you. I just might faint from fear!_ Moltres grinned to itself. Why not give that little tadpole a scare, eh? Like any legend, its ego proved to be its downfall, and Dwight smiled inwardly at his success.

By now, the water level in the pool had risen, and heartened by this, Starbuck focused, the water churning as he attempted to raise a mighty wave. Dwight squealed happily as he was tossed about, the water soothing his chapped skin. At last the wave grew tall enough to crash down on the legendaries with considerable force, knocking them off their feet and spraying them with hated water. Entei looked particularly uncomfortable: after repeated violent drenching, its endurance was clearly starting to flag.

That didn’t stop the quadruped from releasing yet another Solarbeam at Dwight. The skin that had just been healed by the water was scorched again and he cringed as flesh was exposed. At least he was doing better than Entei, though. For all its mighty strength, Entei looked miserable and exhausted, its wet fur plastered to its frame to make it look smaller and less intimidating.

*Simulator (OO)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 63%
Energy: 170%
Status: Panting and shivering. Safeguard in effect (4 more actions).

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 95%
Energy: 173%
Status: _I’m invincible with this… Safeguard?_ Safeguard in effect (4 more actions). Encored (3 more actions).

*Pathos (xOOO)*

 @Lucky Egg
Dwight (M) <Water Absorb>
Health: 61%
Energy: 65%
Status: Scorched.

 @Eviolite
Starbuck (F) <Torrent>
Health: 97% 
Energy: 81%
Status: Glad to escape notice this round.

*Terrain notes*
Dwight and Starbuck are in the pool. The arena is covered in water about 20 cm deep. It is hailing and it will continue for 2 more rounds (6 more actions).

*Final notes*
Pathos attacks first next round.
Sorry about the delay. End percentages are not proofread so if there’s a mistake there, please point it out.
Both Hydro Pumps on action 2 missed. Bad luck there.


----------



## shy ♡

I'm hoping the arena is covered in water _now_, at least, after those hydro pumps? (And it's not sunny.)

Commands soon. >>;


----------



## blazheirio889

Oh, yeah, I'll put that in the arena notes. (I'm horrible with estimating depths and distances and such; poke me if it seems unreasonable or anything!)

And the arena notes says it's hailing.


----------



## shy ♡

Yeah, I was referring to how the hail would stop the water from evaporating as fast. 9_9

Okay. Starbuck first. *Surf* all the way through. If, for some reason, both your opponents aren't hittable (barring substitutes), *aqua tail* Dwight; if it's sunny, *rock slide*.

Dwight,  *Surf* as well. As with Starbuck, if both opponents are unhittable (and not because of substitutes) for some reason, *amnesia*. If entei uses sunny day, *encore* it.

Starbuck: *Surf / Aqua Tail @Dwight / Rock Slide x3*

Dwight: *Surf / Amnesia / Encore @Entei x3*


----------



## Dragon

Uh, Moltres. Keep Safeguarding then, and try to fly up out of reach while you're at it?

*ffff Safeguard (get out of reach) x3*

Entei, just go throw yourself around a bunch or something idek. 

*Body Slam@Starbuck x3*

/late and strategy is what


----------



## blazheirio889

blazheirio889 said:


> 2 vs. 2 double
> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song and similar; Super Fang, Endeavor, Pain Split, and similar; 5 chills/Pokemon, 1 direct healer/Pokemon
> Arena: Basic Stage
> 
> The Basic Stage is simply that; a plain expanse of mottled white tiled floor. A large pond of water waits on the side, for Water types to use and stay in. Above is the sky, where for now, the sun hovers far above. There are no special effects, and the field is completely flat, the tiling reaching about a hundred feet square. The tiling isn’t very strong, and can easily be broken for access to dirt for moves such as Dig and Mud Slap.


*Round Three*​
*Simulator (OO)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 63%
Energy: 170%
Status: Panting and shivering. Safeguard in effect (4 more actions).
*Commands:*Body Slam @Starbuck ~ Body Slam @Starbuck ~ Body Slam @Starbuck

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 95%
Energy: 173%
Status: _I’m invincible with this… Safeguard?_ Safeguard in effect (4 more actions). Encored (3 more actions).
*Commands: *Safeguard ~ Safeguard ~ Safeguard

*Pathos (xOOO)*

 @Lucky Egg
Dwight (M) <Water Absorb>
Health: 61%
Energy: 65%
Status: Scorched.
*Commands: *Surf/Amnesia/Encore @Entei ~ Surf/Amnesia/Encore @Entei ~ Surf/Amnesia/Encore @Entei

 @Eviolite
Starbuck (F) <Torrent>
Health: 97% 
Energy: 81%
Status: Glad to escape notice this round.
*Commands: *Surf/Aqua Tail @Dwight/Rock Slide ~ Surf/Aqua Tail @Dwight/Rock Slide ~ Surf/Aqua Tail @Dwight/Rock Slide

Entei paused to shake out his sodden fur, then gave a savage roar and sprinted towards the pool. Moltres raised an eyebrow. Without slowing, Entei took a flying leap and landed in the pool, causing water to splash everywhere. Starbuck gave a squeak of surprise and pain as she was flattened by over four hundred pounds of legendary beast, causing her body to crumble in unnatural and uncomfortable ways. Even when Entei retreated and paddled frantically to the bank, Starbuck found her limbs stiff and sore.

Entei had just reached the bank when the water began to froth and churn. Dwight’s eyes were closed in concentration as he manipulated the water, forming it into a gargantuan wave that crashed down on his opponents. Moltres and Entei flailed about, steam rising in great plumes from their body as their naturally-high body temperatures warred with the cold liquid surging around them.

Clearly one Safeguard was not sufficient to protect the legendaries, so Moltres decided to create another. A faint green light flickered at its wingtip, but it faded away as the space around the legendary bird was already occupied. Moltres tried a few more times, then gave up with a screech of frustration.

Then it was Starbuck’s turn to act, and the legendaries cringed, expecting another Surf. Instead, the water remained eerily quiet, save for a few distressed splashing noises. Starbuck could not move his limbs without them screaming in protest, and it took all his concentration to simply stay afloat. Conjuring another wave was simply not possible.

This brief respite gave Entei enough time to gather its courage. With another roar it threw itself at the pond, once again squashing Starbuck underneath its bulky body. Luckily the Mudkip did not have to suffer long as Entei spat and splashed towards the bank, eager to get out of the hated water. Dwight responded by, predictably, creating another wave. This time Entei could not reach the bank in time and the Surf scooped it up, lifted it into the air, and slammed it back on the ground. There it lay, moaning in pain, as the nearby Moltres crossly flicked droplets from its wings.

Entei could expect no help from its partner, as Moltres had decided to try to use Safeguard again. The firebird’s forehead was creased in concentration, but no amount of focus could give it the double-Safeguard it desired. Its concentration was broken, anyway, when Starbuck finally managed to raise a wave that swept the legendaries off their feet. Moltres looked like a wreck, but Entei was worse. Clearly the beast was on its last legs.

It had better make its last attack count, then. Dragging its weary paws, Entei managed to fling himself in the pool, crushing Starbuck and causing her limbs to bend in awkward ways once more. Then a Surf swept Entei off of its victim, and the great beast was tossed onto the tiled floor, quite unconscious.

*Simulator (xO)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 0%
Energy: 158%
Status: Knocked out!

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 28%
Energy: 169%
Status: Drenched and extremely annoyed. Safeguard in effect (2 more actions). Encored (1 more action).

*Pathos (xOOO)*

 @Lucky Egg
Dwight (M) <Water Absorb>
Health: 67%
Energy: 47%
Status: Tiring.

 @Eviolite
Starbuck (F) <Torrent>
Health: 73% 
Energy: 75%
Status: Struggling to keep her head above the water. Paralyzed (very severe).

*Terrain notes*
Dwight and Starbuck are in the pool. It is hailing and it will continue for 3 more actions.

*Final notes*
Simulator attacks first next round.
The first and third Body Slams paralyzed Starbuck.
Dwight’s second Surf scored a critical hit on Entei.
Entei fainted on the third action.


----------



## Mai

:[ Okay so there are like zero things to do here but.

Moltres, on the first action you... pretty much have to safeguard, I guess. But uh when you're doing it could you try to slap around Dwight some? Or slap around Starbuck if Dwight does something to protect himself that's not substitute? Yeah. If you manage to break out of the encore before your turn, though, try a *dodge-and-attack fly* because that probably has the smallest possibility of something going wrong. Target Dwight first and if he's unavailable (he's available if he has a hittable substitute, yes), go for Starbuck. If they're both unavailable (or if Starbuck wants to counter your attack) and you can do something other than safeguard, *rest.*

In any case. Dodge and attack fly on the second and third actions, following the same rules, with using rest if they both become unavailable (or if you would target Starbuck and she would counter). *Snore* if you're asleep; at Dwight, then Starbuck, depending on availability.

*Safeguard (hit Dwight \ Starbuck) / Fly @ Dwight \ Starbuck / Rest ~ Fly @ Dwight \ Starbuck / Rest / Snore  @ Dwight \ Starbuck ~ Fly @ Dwight \ Starbuck / Rest / Snore @ Dwight \ Starbuck*


----------



## shy ♡

Buh ok.

Starbuck, *double-edge* at Dwight, and Dwight, *double-edge* at Starbuck throughout the round. On the last action though, Dwight, wait until moltres finishes its fly and then target your double-edge at it. :| 

Starbuck: *Double-Edge @Dwight x3*

Dwight: *Double-Edge @Starbuck x2 ~ Double-Edge @Moltres*


----------



## blazheirio889

blazheirio889 said:


> 2 vs. 2 double
> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song and similar; Super Fang, Endeavor, Pain Split, and similar; 5 chills/Pokemon, 1 direct healer/Pokemon
> Arena: Basic Stage
> 
> The Basic Stage is simply that; a plain expanse of mottled white tiled floor. A large pond of water waits on the side, for Water types to use and stay in. Above is the sky, where for now, the sun hovers far above. There are no special effects, and the field is completely flat, the tiling reaching about a hundred feet square. The tiling isn’t very strong, and can easily be broken for access to dirt for moves such as Dig and Mud Slap.


*Round Four*​
*Simulator (xO)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 28%
Energy: 169%
Status: Drenched and extremely annoyed. Safeguard in effect (2 more actions). Encored (1 more action).
*Commands: *Safeguard (hit Dwight\Starbuck) / Fly @Dwight\Starbuck / Rest ~ Fly@ Dwight\Starbuck / Rest / Snore @Dwight\Starbuck ~ Fly @Dwight\Starbuck / Rest / Snore @Dwight\Starbuck

*Pathos (xOOO)*

 @Lucky Egg
Dwight (M) <Water Absorb>
Health: 67%
Energy: 57%
Status: Tiring.
*Commands: *Double-Edge @Starbuck ~ Double-Edge @Starbuck ~ Double-Edge @Moltres

 @Eviolite
Starbuck (F) <Torrent>
Health: 73% 
Energy: 75%
Status: Struggling to keep her head above the water. Paralyzed (very severe).
*Commands: *Double-Edge @Dwight ~ Double-Edge @Dwight ~ Double-Edge @Dwight

Upon receiving their commands, pathos’ Pokemon both turned around to look at him in confusion. They were supposed to attack their teammates? Why, especially when Moltres was so close to unconsciousness? But when pathos did not offer any alternatives, Dwight and Starbuck shrugged; their trainer knew better. Right?

This hesitation gave Moltres time to creep up to Dwight. Green light sparkled at a wingtip as it prepared to create another (unneeded) Safeguard, but this time when the great bird swept its wing around itself, it hit Dwight as well. The Poliwag squeaked in surprise and ducked under the surface of the water so the cool liquid could soothe his mild burns. Compared to the previous Solarbeams though, this little smack was nothing, and he soon peered cautiously out of the water again.

Dwight faced Starbuck with an apologetic look. The Mudkip gulped and braced herself. Dwight wiggled backwards to give himself some distance, then swam forward at top speed with his head lowered. His skull smashed powerfully into Starbuck’s chest – a painful crack was heard – and she was flung clear out of the water, her breath sticking in her throat. She hit the ground hard, seemingly stunned, though she groaned and shifted feebly after a moment. The Double-Edge was much stronger than she had anticipated, and now her chest smarted horribly. Likewise, Dwight was wincing and shaking stars out of his head.

After Starbuck staggered to her feet and took a moment to recover, she lowered her head and dashed towards the pool, crashing right into Dwight’s belly. The Poliwag gave a garbled cry as he slammed into the opposite bank, an ugly bruise already forming on his white stomach. He used his tail to rub his sore stomach while Starbuck blinked stars out of her eyes.

Moltres raised an eyebrow at its opponents’ brawl. Well, it was better for it if the two decided to simultaneously annihilate each other, right? Even so, it couldn’t hurt to speed up the process. Though the prospect of creating more sparkly green barriers was tempting, it would be better to abandon the defensive and go on the offensive. The firebird flapped its great wings to lift itself high into the air and waited for its opponents to move.

Pathos’ Pokemon took no notice of Moltres, though, and instead hurled themselves at each other again. With a gurgling howl Dwight rammed his skull into Starbuck’s chest with incredible force – right in the spot he had hit her before. Again she was flung out of the pond to land in a miserable heap on the bank. Terrible pain radiated from her chest and she struggled to breathe. It took longer than usual for her to recuperate, and even then her breathing was somewhat laboured.

That didn’t stop her from landing her own Double-Edge on Dwight. Starbuck’s muscles spasmed briefly and she ground her teeth, waiting for her paralysis to pass. When she regained control, she lowered her head and sprinted at her partner, aiming for his soft belly. Her aim was true and Dwight was thrown into the opposite wall again. Both his stomach and his back were terribly sore, but the Poliwag was in better condition than Starbuck, who was cringing and gasping. The recoil from Double-Edge pushed the Mudkip over some threshold, unlocking a fearsome power that was only available in dire times. A blue aura seeped from Starbuck’s skin, swathing her in excess water-type energy that would give an extra bite to her attacks.

A screech from above made Dwight’s head snap up, and he saw Moltres lunging at him, talons extended. He tried to duck underwater but he was too slow, and Moltres merely had to stretch a bit more to rake its claws across Dwight’s head. Blood began to flow from his cuts and he began to feel the pull of unconsciousness. The hailstones steadily striking his body didn’t help at all.

Moltres took to the skies again almost immediately, and as it flew its Safeguard dissolved into the air. The bird gave a caw of annoyance, then turned to look at its opponents. This time, Dwight didn’t turn on his partner, but Starbuck did. She swam backwards until her tail touched the wall, then swam forward at top speed, smashing her skull into Dwight’s belly for the third time. Bubbles escaped from his mouth but he was too exhausted and beat up to wail properly.

Then a set of talons descended from the sky and opened yet more wounds into the Poliwag’s body. It was more than Dwight could take, and his vision was swamped by black spots as he was dragged into unconsciousness. 

*Simulator (xO)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 25%
Energy: 159%
Status: Pleased to be rid of Dwight. 
*Commands: *Safeguard (hit Dwight) ~ Fly @Dwight ~ Fly @Dwight

*Pathos (xxOO)*

 @Lucky Egg
Dwight (M) <Water Absorb>
Health: 0%
Energy: 41%
Status: Knocked out!
*Commands: *Double-Edge @Starbuck ~ Double-Edge @Starbuck ~ nothing

 @Eviolite
Starbuck (F) <Torrent>
Health: 28% 
Energy: 49%
Status: Too busy spasming and gasping to mourn Dwight. Paralyzed (severe to very severe). Trouble breathing (1% energy/action). Torrent activated.
*Commands: *Double-Edge @Dwight ~ Double-Edge @Dwight ~ Double-Edge @Dwight

*Terrain notes*
Starbuck is in the pool. The hail has stopped.

*Final notes*
pathos sends out and attacks first next round.
Both of Dwight’s Double-Edges were critical hits.
Dwight’s second Double-Edge rolled the best possible number, so the attack broke some ribs and gave Starbuck breathing problems.
Dwight fainted on the third action.


----------



## shy ♡

Oh, perfect. I'll send out my renamed eelektrik, now known as todger. 

Okay, Starbuck, sorry about that, but it had to happen. It's over now though, yay! So let's start *scald*ing that moltres. If it tries to fly-dodge, just wait until the fly is over and hit then. With your paralysis, you're surely slower. If you're fully paralyzed, *chill*, and if moltres is entirely unhittable, *refresh* once and chill after that. Keep chilling if you can't move for any reason.

Todger, *thunder* if moltres flies up, *thunderbolt* otherwise.

Starbuck: *Scald / Refresh / Chill x3*

Todger: *Thunder / Thunderbolt x3*


----------



## Mai

I'm a terrible unperson, etc. I have an _idea_ on how to drag this out, but...

*Sky attack @ Starbuck~ Sky attack @ Starbuck ~ Sky attack @ Starbuck*


----------



## 1. Luftballon

don't you need targets?


----------



## Mai

sreservoir said:


> don't you need targets?


No.


----------



## blazheirio889

blazheirio889 said:


> 2 vs. 2 double
> DQ Time: 5 days
> Damage Cap: None
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song and similar; Super Fang, Endeavor, Pain Split, and similar; 5 chills/Pokemon, 1 direct healer/Pokemon
> Arena: Basic Stage
> 
> The Basic Stage is simply that; a plain expanse of mottled white tiled floor. A large pond of water waits on the side, for Water types to use and stay in. Above is the sky, where for now, the sun hovers far above. There are no special effects, and the field is completely flat, the tiling reaching about a hundred feet square. The tiling isn’t very strong, and can easily be broken for access to dirt for moves such as Dig and Mud Slap.


After what felt like years, Pathos finally moved to recall Dwight, whose comatose body had been lying on the tiled floor for far too long. It was a miracle that the poor Poliwag’s skin hadn’t dried out dangerously yet. To replace Dwight, Pathos sent out an Eelektrik named – _what_ that’s just inappropriate – oh, it’s Todger now? Todger the Eelektrik straightened himself out in a luxurious stretch before opening his eyes to take in his opponent. Normally the sight of a legendary would be awe-inspiring, but Moltres was so drenched and miserable-looking that Todger only felt the barest stirrings of fear.

*Round Five*​
*Simulator (xO)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 25%
Energy: 159%
Status: Pleased to be rid of Dwight. 
*Commands: *Sky Attack @Starbuck~ Sky Attack @Starbuck ~ Sky Attack @Starbuck

*Pathos (xxOO)*

 @Thunderstone
Todger (M) <Levitate>
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Ready to put Moltres out of its misery.
*Commands: *Thunderbolt/Thunder ~ Thunderbolt/Thunder ~ Thunderbolt/Thunder

 @Eviolite
Starbuck (F) <Torrent>
Health: 28% 
Energy: 49%
Status: Too busy spasming and gasping to mourn Dwight. Paralyzed (severe to very severe). Trouble breathing (1% energy/action). Torrent activated.
*Commands: *Scald/Refresh/Chill ~ Scald/Refresh/Chill ~ Scald/Refresh/Chill

Moltres gave a fearsome shriek and spread its wings wide, drawing on its deepest reserves of energy for the ultimate Flying-type attack. A golden glow began to engulf the great bird. As far as Todger was concerned, though, Moltres wouldn’t have the time to rain its legendary fury on either him or his teammate. A crackling yellow-white ball grew at the Eelektrik’s mouth, steadily growing as he fed it more electricity. When it was about the size of a basketball it abruptly shot off towards Moltres, nailing it squarely at the base of the neck. Moltres gave another screech, this one of pain, as electricity coursed through its body, making its muscles shudder and its mind temporarily blank with agony. 

Still Moltres’ golden glow strengthened; by now it was almost as brilliant and hard to look at as the sun. Starbuck squinted painfully at the legendary bird as he brought water in his mouth to a boil. When it was too hot to handle, Starbuck spat the liquid out in a forceful stream. Though Moltres was accustomed to high temperatures, it certainly wasn’t accustomed to water, even though it had been splashed and soaked throughout the entire battle. The Scald was the final straw; even though Moltres struggled to hold onto consciousness long enough to deliver a final attack, it was a losing struggle, and its vision faded to blackness.

*Simulator (xx)*

 
(X) <Pressure>
Health: 0%
Energy: 159%
Status: Knocked out!

*Pathos (xxOO)*

 @Thunderstone
Todger (M) <Levitate>
Health: 100%
Energy: 96%
Status: Victorious!

 @Eviolite
Starbuck (F) <Torrent>
Health: 28% 
Energy: 44%
Status: Victorious!

A moment after Moltres slumped to the ground, it burst apart in a cloud of static. Todger grunted when he realized that he hadn’t seen a true legendary after all, but Starbuck was too exhausted to care. Pathos recalled his Pokemon, whispering to Starbuck that he’d get her healed quickly, as the control room door opened and the metal dragon re-emerged. After making a quick call and requesting the battle room be mopped up, the dragon led Pathos back to the main lobby, careful to keep her tail out of reach so Pathos couldn’t cling to it again.

The battle is over and Pathos is the winner. Sorry about the delay! Kramer the Slowpoke and Todger the Eelektrik get 1 EXP (and Todger can now evolve), Starbuck the Mudkip gets 2 EXP, and Dwight the Poliwag gets 3 EXP.


----------



## shy ♡

Kramer can also evolve! He was holding a king's rock. :c

But yayyy this is finally over :D TY Bluzzy this was super fun ahhh grabs my pokes and flees ~


----------

